# The Ryder Cup



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Riveting stuff, or complete [email protected]? Discuss......

(and no, this *is* on topic - its Golf related)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

if i was having trouble sleeping...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Depends if we are actually winning or not! ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

can watch the highlights on the tv, but only the ryder cup and no other golf..........

otherwise as dull as test match cricket ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

although strangly compelling when it's the UK & Europe  verses the USA  ..........


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

utter wank


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> utter wank


Cummon Kev, it's not that good. ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

Not that sort of Golf you Div!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

black_magic..............



> (and no, this *is* on topic - its Golf related)


its whats called sarcasm :-*


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

It s a must any chance to stuff it up the good old USA , God BLess my ass


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

Now!Now! Peter & Russell...Don't forget who bought lunch last Friday  and the nationality of my associates, I have already ripped the p**s out of them today. ;D

catch you later
regards
Mark APR


----------

